# مالطة



## tonyturboman (21 سبتمبر 2011)

بمناسبة عيد الأستقلال
الجمهورية المالطية
Repubblika ta 'Malta مالطة Malta
*مالِطة* (*مالطا*) دولة أوروبية، وهي عبارة عن ثلاث جزر صغيرة تقع في البحر المتوسط، ومكتظة سكانيا جنوب صقلية في إيطاليا, شرق تونس وإلى الشمال من ليبيا. يطلق عليها البعض لقب "سويسرا البحر المتوسط".






علم


*العاصمة *البلدة (أو _*فَالِيتَا*_ أو _*لاَ فَالِيتَا*_ كما تنطق بالمالطية)





35° 53′ Nا - 14° 30′ Eاأكبر مدينة بيركركار
االلغة الرسمية المالطية،و الإنجليزية
*مجموعات عرقية* 87% مالطيون
13% آخرون
نظام الحكم جمهورية
العملة يورو (euro)
جهة القيادة يسار
رمز الإنترنت.mt
رمز الهاتف الدولي356 +
الجغرافيا
تقع مالطة جغرافياً ضمن قارة أفريقيا، لكنها سياسياً تقع ضمن قارة أوروباوتكون إيطاليا اقرب دولة أوروبية بالنسبة لها و ليبيا و تونس من اقرب الدول العربية وحيث انها تحدها المياه من كل الجهات.
البلاد تتكون من ثلاث جزر مأهولة بالسكان هي: مالطة، غودش وكمونة، والجزر غير المسكونة: كمونات، فلفلة وجزيرة القديس بولس. نشأت هذه الجزر كبقايا للوصل الجغرافي الذي كان يوما ما يربط قارتي أوروبا وأفريقيا. مناخ البلاد هو مناخ البحر المتوسط. معدل درجات الحرارة الشهرية يتراوح بين 12 و 26 درجة مئوية، بينما هو 19 درجة مئوية كمعدل للعام كله. نسبة هطول الأمطار تبلغ زهاء 500 مم، معظمها يسقط في أشهر الشتاء.
عدد سكان مالطا يراوح الأربعمائة ألف نسمة. بسبب صغر مساحة البلاد، فإن نسبة الكثافة السكانية تعد عالية جدا، تبلغ حوالي 1200 نسمة للكم المربع. هذه النسبة تجعل منها ثالث أعلى بلد بالعالم من حيث الكثافة السكانية. 94% من سكان البلاد يسكنون في المدن. كما تبلغ نسبة الأجانب حوالي 5% من مجموع السكان. يبلغ عدد سكان جزيرة غوزو (غودش) حوالي ثلاثين ألف نسمة، بينما العدد لا يذكر على جزيرة كومينو (كمونة).
غالبية سكان مالطا هم مسيحيون كاثوليك. هناك عدد ضئيل من الأديان الأخرى في البلاد. تأثير الكنيسة كبير على سياسة الدولة الداخلية، على سبيل المثال، فالإجهاض والطلاق ليسا محرمين دينيا فحسب، وإنما مرتكبيهم يعرضوا أنفسهم للمسائلة القانونية والغرامات. المذهب الكاثوليكي مذكور في الدستور كدين رسمي للبلاد.
اللغة المالطية هي إحدى اللغات السامية، نتجت عن اللهجة التونسية الدارجة. لذا تجد أن حوالي 60% من اللغة المالطية أصلها تونسي الباقي من الإيطالية والإنجليزية والفرنسية والإسبانية وخاصة الكلمات. اللغة المالطية تستعمل الأحرف اللاتينية لتكون بذلك أول لغة سامية تكتب باللاتيني. بسبب الاستعمار البريطاني الطويل للبلاد، فإن اللغة الإنجليزية منتشرة بكثرة في البلاد وخاصة في الدوائر الحكومية، وتأتي في الأهمية قبل الإيطالية.
الاقتصاد والبنية التحتية
أهم ركائن الاقتصاد المالطي هي قطاعات الزراعة، صيد الأسماك والسياحة. شركة مالطا دراي دوكس (Malta Drydocks) هي أكبر مشغل للعمالة في البلاد وثاني أكبر حوض بناء سفن في أوروبا، مع تواجد شركة مالطية اخري تدعي بشركة ثروات أزوباردي (AJD TUNA) وهي أكبر شركة في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط متخصصة بالصيد البحري وخصوصا صيد وتربية أسماك التونة الزعنفة الزرقاء ،و معظم السياح يأتون من المملكة المتحدة، ألمانيا، إيطاليا وليبيا. يبلغ عددهم سنويا حوالي نصف مليون نسمة. تم سنة 1992 إنشاء بورصة للأوراق المالية في مالطة. هناك علاقات تجارية قوية مع كل من إيطاليا وليبيا.
لا توجد شبكة سكك حديدية على الجزيرة، في المقابل هناك شبكة حافلات كثيفة تربط معظم مناطق مالطة ببعضها وخاصة حول العاصمة فاليتا. يعود تاريخ هذه الشبكة إلى حقبة الاستعمار البريطاني. المطار الدولي يوجد في لوقا، من هناك يوجد خط مروحيات يربط مالطا بجزيرة غوزو. توجد أيضا حركة عبارات تسير عدة مرات يوميا إلى غوزو، بينما هي حركتها أندر إلى جزيرةكومينو.




فاليتا العاصمة

صور مالطا


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه
الرب يباركك


----------



## fouad78 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

معلومات رائعة كالعادة
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## MAJI (22 سبتمبر 2011)

البلاد تتكون من ثلاث جزر مأهولة بالسكان هي: مالطة، غودش وكمونة، والجزر غير المسكونة: كمونات، فلفلة وجزيرة القديس بولس.  المطار الدولي يوجد في لوقا، 
اسمائها غريبة !!!
شكرا للمعلومات الجميلة 
انا كنت اعرف عنها فقط( حمى مالطة) 
شكرا لجهودك 
الرب يباركك


----------



## tonyturboman (22 سبتمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للمعلومات الرائعه
> الرب يباركك


 شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## tonyturboman (22 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> معلومات رائعة كالعادة
> 
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك​


 شكرا للمرور الرائع


----------



## tonyturboman (22 سبتمبر 2011)

MAJI قال:


> البلاد تتكون من ثلاث جزر مأهولة بالسكان هي: مالطة، غودشوكمونة، والجزر غير المسكونة: كمونات، فلفلة وجزيرة القديس بولس. المطار الدولي يوجد في لوقا،
> اسمائها غريبة !!!
> شكرا للمعلومات الجميلة
> انا كنت اعرف عنها فقط( حمى مالطة)
> ...


 شكرا لمرورك


----------



## tonyturboman (25 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## tonyturboman (25 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## tonyturboman (25 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## tonyturboman (25 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## tonyturboman (25 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## tonyturboman (27 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## tonyturboman (2 أكتوبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 شكرا لك


----------

